# Anthony Sloan's Passion (Thread Index)



## tougeep3 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeti and Bear sightings at Golden Gate! 

Peaks Trail Passion 

The final passion hit from last week, Mount Princeton, Colorado Trail. 

Tres Perfect Days in Derangedeo 

The Wonders of Crested Butte 

The Wonders of Crested Butte, Pt 2. (as always, dial-up beware) 

The Wonders of Coming Home from Crested Butte 

Searle Pass, Colorado Trail. (I've come full circle.) 

RMH07 Wowzers!

Rocky Mountain High Gathering '07, a few pictures and words. 

Rocky Mountain High Gathering '07, a few pictures and words, Pt 2! 

riding with the ladies 

GITA 07: The stuff that reached my sensor 

GITA 07 Part II: SBT! 

That ain't working... 

That ain't working, Day 2 

That ain't working, Parte de Tres 

...which leads us to Moab 

Amasa 

Spring Green passion 

The road goes on to Moab.... 

Random sightings from the road 

On the Road Again.... 

One last little thing from Moab 

Bike a Go-Go-Go 

Further reports from the land of enchantment. 

A Little Vacation 

First annual Fruita Death March 

Fruita, lovely Fruita 

p.s. Fruita, you rock my world.... 

Rocks 

The Remains of the Day 

Amidst the mighty saguaro 

Snow Day 

Waltzing Across No Country for Old Men 

Merry Christmas, Pigs 

My 2007 in pictures: Mountains, Desert, Mountains... 

Wow, from Cambodia (nbr) 

Ramblings/Black is Beautiful 

MMM mmm Desert goodness! 

A second helping of desert goodness 

Sunrise in the desert

Pass Mountain Loop, AZ 

One more little Moab pic? 

Moab is upon us 

This looks like a good place for a drink, v.2008 [NBR]

Come on down to Texas for a while


----------



## tougeep3 (Feb 9, 2009)

*His passion continued....*

AZSF08: and so it begins. 

AZSF 08, part 1: 50 Year Trail, Tucson 

AZSF 08 part 2: Getting Flang by the fling thing 

AZSF 08 part 3: Hawes! Hawes! 

AZSF 08 part 4: Stuff the Grandchildren Should Know 

Close to Home; A Ride in the Backyard. 

White Rim Passion: the full story

Westward Ho! Cortez, Moab, Zion! 

Gould's/J.E.M./Hurricane Rim 

Paassion preview, North Rim Grand Canyon/Kaibab Plateau 

Gooseberry Passion, in praise of SW Utah. 

More Utah, I'm not done yet. 

Travels with Grendel, or: From the Otter Sea to Fruita, Part 1. 

Travels with Grendel, or: From the Otter Sea to Fruita, Part 2. 

Travels with Grendel, or: getting closer to Fruita, Part 3. 

Travels with Grendel, or: Fruita craziness, Part 4. 

Travels with Grendel, or: Hey, isn't this supposed to be about mountain biking!?!? 

Slipping back behind the Zion Curtain. 

Yeti Tribe Gathering, 'ought 8. 

Post Tribe Moab 

Looking at it from the other side... 

The convening of the Golden Mafia 

Suddenly it is summer 

Cranking the Cone, Musing on Mediums 

Passion Hit: Golden Gate State Park Perfection 

Vida Encantado, or: A trip to New Mexico 

Vida Encantado, Pt. 2; Albuquerque 

Vida Encantado pt 3, of Crested Butte and Crested Beauticians 

Vida Encantado pt 4, or; Wasn't this supposed to be about riding? 

Vida Encantado pt 5, Crested Butte Goodness and Craziness 

Vida Encantado Part Whatever the Hizzeck we're up to; A little more Crested Butte 

Sun Valley, Wowie! 

A little bit more Sun Valley? 

Breckenridge. Back Home. 

Colorado Trail Passion 

Carbondale 

Quaerie: Can you ever go back home? 

"It's Tuesday. People WORK on Tuesday.' 

The Road Really Does Go On Forever... 

Outrunning the storm 

Apropos of exactly nothing, here is a mountain goat doing a pirouette 

Silver Creek, Georgetown, Colorado 

Gnu Stuff/Keystone 

 keystone day 2 

Bowman's/Top of the World/Two Elk trail. 

AZSF 08: Of Lemons and Lemonade; WRT ashes, as does Phoenix, so do we 

Further Adventures in the New West: Moab to AZ and back. Pt 1 

Further Adventures in the New West: Moab to AZ and back. Pt 2: Black Canyon 

Further Adventures in the New West: Moab to AZ and back. Pt 3: Fantasy Island North 

Further Adventures in the New West: Moab to AZ and back. Pt 4: Usery/Pass Mountain 

Further Adventures in the New West: Moab to AZ and back. Pt 5, the back to Moab part. 

Trading red for green 

Into the Maze 

Magical Moab 

In Like a Lamb 

This looks like a good place for a beer, Version 2009 

A ride, recently 

Keystone and Beyond 

More Moab/Desert/addled ramblings 

The Long Way Around 

Suddenly it is summer. Pucón dreaming 

AZ-ness 

RMH, '08 

HIS SITE


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

wow. Thanks for doing this. awesome effort! I've now bookmarked the thread.


----------



## pesqueeb (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you for putting this together. Ride in peace Anthony!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

;-) Thank you!


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Best thread ever. While Passion will never again be graced by new AS adventures, at least the former ones are near at hand. Thank you Anthony.


----------



## skunkty14 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thank you for compiling links to all of those threads, a very worthwhile sticky for Passion to say the least IMHO.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

This thread should stay sticky for a long long time. It is a perfect example what many members come to Passion for.

Goodbye Anthony.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Please indulge me as I reach a little further back for some of my personal favorites. These were special times, to be sure. And they served as my introduction to mtbr.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=198550

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=198999

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=199812


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

I would like to suggest a new forum, dedicated to Anthony.


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

Evil Patrick said:


> I would like to suggest a new forum, dedicated to Anthony.


Agreed, but then, if all his threads were off in some out of the way forum, would anyone see them?

To me, he pretty much WAS the Passion forum. But, short of renaming this forum with the title of this thread, how about a subforum (not really done on this site, but doable in the VBulletin software) to Passion, so it's still a part of this one?

That way his original threads can find a permanent home for all to continue to enjoy.

I still can't quite get my head around his passing. But this isn't just sentimentalism speaking. They simply are the finest threads on MTBR, and ought to be archived and accessible as such.


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

best. thread. evar.


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Thanks for the awesome link compilation, tougeep3. I have incorporated it into our official Mtbr article here:

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/rip-anthonys-mtbr-member-yeti-employee-photographer-mountain-biker/

We probably won't go with a separate forum for Anthony, but rather let the threads lie where he placed them. We will put a memorial graphic for Anthony in the upper right hand corner of Passion, ala DaleRider1.

-g


----------



## tougeep3 (Feb 9, 2009)

scorpionwoman said:


> Please indulge me as I reach a little further back for some of my personal favorites. These were special times, to be sure. And they served as my introduction to mtbr.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=198550
> 
> ...


When I searched for his threads I got 8 pages and they only went to 2007. Sorry. I have added these to my original post..


----------



## newpos (Aug 11, 2008)

i am completely and utterly taken by this tragic loss. anthony sloan was a visionary, a saint. he inspired us to ride more and think deeper. he will truly be missed. Ride. In. Peace.


----------



## Da Dook (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, thanks for finding all those and compiling them, and especially making it a sticky.


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

What a treat! Thank you!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Phucking BadASS! Thanks!


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for posting this thread. Anthony's photos are a constant on my desktop wallpapers, and he's one of the reasons I have ridden in so many great places over the past several of years. I used his website as a vacation planner. 

Ride On, AnthonyS. We will all miss you!


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

~ I am going to believe whoever was talking to him here and took his picture, they asked where Anthony planned to go in the future. Then he pointed in the direction! God has taken him and he still is in great hands.










God Bless A and live happily towards your future journeys.

GodSpeed!


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

What a gift to have known Anthony. I am truly blessed and grateful for that.

Best thread ever. What a tribute. Thank you.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks t3 for pulling these together. Funny thing is, I already had most bookmarked for when I needed a little insperation. Is it normal to grieve for someone you've never meet? It's only happend once before... I can only imagine the greeting DR1 offered.


----------



## murrmi1 (Jan 28, 2007)

Man, What a Cool Dude. I wish I could have known him.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

I mainly checked this thread to see Anthony's photos. I am stunned, bummed out and sad to read of his passing. Does anyone know what happend to him? 

RIP Anthony, and thanks for all your wonderful photos and stories.


----------



## ruralbike (Mar 31, 2006)

feliz viaje anthony


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow.....very sad news indeed.

My thoughts go out to his family and friends.


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

TX_Shifter said:


> ~ I am going to believe whoever was talking to him here and took his picture, they asked where Anthony planned to go in the future.


I took this picture; and Nick and Hillary were wondering how much further on the ride; a wonderful Anthony birthday ride! 20 some miles over a few mountains in tasty Durango.

I caught a magic moment as their faces drooped when he pointed as one more mountain to cross.

He was amazing; and will always live on in my heart.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

crd said:


> I took this picture; and Nick and Hillary were wondering how much further on the ride; a wonderful Anthony birthday ride! 20 some miles over a few mountains in tasty Durango.
> 
> I caught a magic moment as their faces drooped when he pointed as one more mountain to cross.
> 
> He was amazing; and will always live on in my heart.


A magic moment indeed. I hope you're doing OK Carrie.


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

radair said:


> A magic moment indeed. I hope you're doing OK Carrie.


Every day is challenging in its own way. I wake up in the morning and realize he is not physically with us, and it hurts. Makes me not want to get out of bed.

It is going to be a long, unstable road ahead, but I have a beautiful daughter, great friends, and a new house. I acquired some of his belongings and so it is comforting to have this items.

Baby steps, just working on baby steps. Sometimes I revert and fall down, but I'm trying...


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*link to "White Rim Passion: the full story"*









Click here.

I didn't see this in the original post's thread index; it's another anthonys classic.

gary


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

parkmeister said:


> I didn't see this in the original post's thread index; it's another anthonys classic.


I didn't see this one either:

Moab Passion: Solve for Cubits


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice spread in the current edition of Mountain flyer.


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

dash said:


> Nice spread in the current edition of Mountain flyer.


He was an amazing person and I wanted everyone to know that. He also desired his photos to be published in Mountain Flyer; I wish that was easy to grant.

I just put the unedited words in my blog:
https://cdittmer.wordpress.com/










It was very odd to receive back the gifts I had given him. He is everywhere though, I sleep in the bed he passed in, his photos are scattered amongst mine hanging in my house, still my inspiration; just at a different level.

Grendel is doing great, by the way. He aged a bit, after A passed. More gray hairs intertwined with his black.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

That is a very nice memorial to Mr. Sloan in the current issue of Mountain Flyer. 

CRD, any update on a hard back, collection book of his work being printed? I think they would be near the top of everyone's Christmas wish list. (wink-wink, nod-nod)

-B


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

bingemtbr said:


> CRD, any update on a hard back, collection book of his work being printed? I think they would be near the top of everyone's Christmas wish list. (wink-wink, nod-nod)
> 
> -B


Thanks Binge.

That sounds like a lovely idea; I'll inquire.


----------



## MrBreach (Aug 25, 2009)

Great thread, thanks very much for the this!


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

CRD- just want to say sorry for your loss. My mom went thru the same thing with my stepdad. He passed in his sleep one night. He fell asleep in his favorite chair and she found him there in the morning. The doctors said it was due to an enlarged heart. The most comforting thing they said was that he would've felt no pain.


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

tjchad said:


> CRD- just want to say sorry for your loss. My mom went thru the same thing with my stepdad. He passed in his sleep one night. He fell asleep in his favorite chair and she found him there in the morning. The doctors said it was due to an enlarged heart. The most comforting thing they said was that he would've felt no pain.


Thank-you tjchad. For survivors, it is hard to digest when someone just disappears unexpectedly and suddenly. No goodbyes. We are fortunate that he left behind many photos and stories and memories. He has amazing people in his life I was fortunate enough to bond with.


----------



## Marcus75 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Rip*

Wow, he must of been an amazing person to hang out with. Ride in Peace!


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Dear Anthony*

Anthony,
I just read about your passing in a back issue of DirtRag. At first I could not believe the news, I actually thought it was a joke or printed in error. I wanted to thank you for all you gave to us and for how you inspired me to ride more, different locations and of course to take beautiful pictures. You are and will be greatly missed here and there forever.

RIP Anthony Sloan

Dennis Bennett


----------



## heff® (Feb 10, 2004)

Funny......I kinda remember Anthony, he joined MTBR just a few months before life put me in a different direction, but I do remember the stir his first couple of posts made. Ironically, I was just doing a quick search to see if anybody was doing anything for DaleRider1 (10th anniversary of his passing on Jan 14th, if anybody else remembers) and saw this. Wish I'd been around to read.......have a few years to catch up on, I guess.


----------



## eyescream (Feb 11, 2009)

1 year ago today. Hard to believe that much time has passed. RIP Anthony.


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

I still remember that day, I can't believe it's been a year already.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*unknown stone*

over the big stone a unknown origin , but there's Capriol ride a bike


----------



## Mac102 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you for such a great thread


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Happy birthday, Anthony. We're still thinking of you.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yup, visited his FB page last week and was thinking of him and there'll never be another of his great Passion posts. He would have been 40 yesterday  Makes you realize, "Don't sweat the little stuff" and enjoy life.



scorpionwoman said:


> Happy birthday, Anthony. We're still thinking of you.


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Thanks....thanks for the reminder scorpionwoman and LyNx.

Too true...appreciate what you have and live life every day. Not always easy...


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

need a bump? well il give you a bump!


----------



## steven.c (Aug 6, 2009)

rkj__ said:


> This thread should stay sticky for a long long time. It is a perfect example what many members come to Passion for...


nudge


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW!!! This is the best thread i have ever seen!!! I am a new comer to the site and I wish I could have been around when Anthony was. 

Edit: I just noticed it was on the featured list on the right hand side.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

In honor of Anthony, I want to get an ESC key from a computer keyboard and ziptie it to my handlebar.



anthonys said:


> Its still just the push of a button away...


----------



## pesqueeb (Apr 21, 2006)

Anthony's name came up on a ride Friday. I never met Anthony, but I sure do miss his threads and the inspiration they provided for me. Hope you found good riding brother.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

He is such a big role model for me. I'm constantly thinking of and talking about him.


----------



## eyre (Mar 23, 2007)

Bumping this to the top, this should really be a Sticky!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for bringing this back up to the top. Anthony and his beautiful posts and photos are greatly missed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

